
Apollo 14 Splashed Down 40 Years Ago Today: Six Odd Things About It - hoag
http://blogs.houstonpress.com/hairballs/2011/02/apollo_14_moon_weird.php
======
ern
The article is a bit flippant about the quarantine. If they hadn't been
quarantined, and if there was a pathogenic life form on the moon, we would
have been in serious trouble. I hope the same precautions will be taken with
Mars missions.

~~~
bdonlan
It takes a _long_ time to get back from Mars. I think the trip itself would
count as sufficient quarantine that any symptoms would become apparent.

